# Westminster Best of Breed winner



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

And it's

12 Ch Richelieu's Undeniable
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 43870305
Date of Birth: June 22, 2005
Breeder: Owners
Sire: Ch Funny Ladies Heart Throb
Dam: Richelieu's Gloria Of C And M
Owner: Judy E McQuiston & Wagner & Pat Fernandes

Yeah! How exciting! I saw Deni a few weeks ago when I dropped Caira off for Pat to show, he is a handsome guy!

Congrats Pat, Wagner and Judy!


Go HERE to watch the video
http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=217188


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Can't wait to see him tonight!! Congratulations Deni! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations . . .I want to see, I want to see . . . 

I saw a dog show a few months ago and it was held in Europe (pretty huge show - just can't remember the name) and a Maltese won too . . .he was gorgeous and looked like he was floating in air with the way he was strutting around the ring . . . breathtaking creature . . .


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't see them on the Westminster Invitee list... so I didn't know they were going to be there! 

I hope I set to record it! I hope they win the Toy group!!!

I think I've seen Deni. Wasn't he at the show I went to in Dublin? If so, I have pics too! He's very gorgeous, and I wonder if he's related to Jax :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> And it's
> 
> 12 Ch Richelieu's Undeniable
> Breed: Maltese
> ...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524344
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was confused for the same reason 

But checked the site and sure enough he was on there!

Here are a few links:

Westminster Site
Westminster Best of Breed Winners
Westminster Videos Site


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

The ones that were originally posted were the top 5 maltese in the country - they are automatically invited. There are usually more that can enter, but I'm not sure of the rules.

Here was the full line up:
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/...ed/maltese.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> The ones that were originally posted were the top 5 maltese in the country - they are automatically invited. There are usually more that can enter, but I'm not sure of the rules.
> 
> Here was the full line up:
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/...ed/maltese.html[/B]


ok...even more confused. So the ones who were on the invited list didn't all come? And the numbers start with #5 but skip some here and there. Are those missing numbers people that decided not to come for whatever reason?

And on the video link, it just has Monday's. Please tell me they will have today's at some point. I don't know what I was thinking but it didn't even occur to me they were televising it all day today on USA! :smpullhair: I just thought we would see the best of breeds being judged tonight.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> And it's
> 
> 12 Ch Richelieu's Undeniable
> Breed: Maltese
> ...


I'm so glad you posted this. I haven't been keeping up, but since Deni is Hannahs halfbrother, I'm always happy to see he's doing well in the shows. So me & Hannah & Boo will be rooting for him in a special way. :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of today's videos are up, but the maltese isn't yet.
Yes, some are invited and then others can enter until the 
quota is met. I don't know how many entered total for maltese.
Here's the link to the video site for today's breeds.
The Westminster Kennel Club | 2008 Breed Judging Videos: TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 12, 2008#toy#toy#toy#toy


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Woo Haa!

Wolfie is thrilled for his breeder (he is from Pat's).

I wish I had cable. I am keeping track of the results on the internet.

Way to go Deni!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh I can't wait for the show to air tonight. I love watching little dog shows on TV. I hope the Maltese takes the toy group. rayer: 

***I knew there was a reason we got the new 58" plasma for Christmas. I watched last night's show in HD. :chili: It was spectacular. :chili:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is Deni's picture (from the show website).........


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't resist this comment sex is listed as Dog. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I can't resist this comment sex is listed as Dog. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Dog means male in the dogworld. A female would be listed as bitch.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for the information. I had no clue! I love learning new things. Still sound odd to me. :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright!

Thanks Stacy for checking! I will go watch it now!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just watched the video, OMG! What a tough group to judge!! 

Did anyone else notice the judge checking all the paw pads? 

I have major coat envy here, that's all I'm saying!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just finished watching it too! I was thinking the same thing. He really checked those paw pads. Gosh I don't know how you could judge them. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Only the top 5 of each breed are invited and have the opportunity to enter early. Then, enteries are available to any other champion and the show is closed as soon as 2500 enteries are reached. Now, also, not all of the dogs entered necessarily show up.

He is gorgeous, but I do wish that Pat would let Wagoner show him as I think he's a better handler.

BTW, it's interesting that there were no Bitch Specials (i.e., female champions) entered for Maltese. Don't we have any girls worth showing????

Ed Bivinn (the judge) did a great job. He's a fanatic about pigment -- hence the paw pad checks.

He may get a group placement tonight too. Of course, the toy poodle will win the group. She's #1 dog in the U.S.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't imagine trying to decide between all these winners! They were all absolutely stunning and they really all looked so perfect, I guess it came down to the paws!

Thanks for posting the video link as I've been trying to locate it on the website myself (at work) for half the afternoon!

Cyndi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the video was breathtaking.... I think the Maltese dog is the most beautiful of all creatures. Their beauty just overwhelms me. 

Got a question though... why don't women handlers wear pants? The women seem so awkward when in skirts and getting up and down from the floor. ... yet not one woman was in pants.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ed Bivins always checks maltese pads..always! He thinks the pigment is
what makes the breed.
I loved that little Sarah Lawrence dog too. He had the flat silk coat and
glided across the ring. She wore the tan brocade jacket.
It was great fun seeing them all that close for a little video.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh, the video was breathtaking.... I think the Maltese dog is the most beautiful of all creatures. Their beauty just overwhelms me.
> 
> Got a question though... why don't women handlers wear pants? The women seem so awkward when in skirts and getting up and down from the floor. ... yet not one woman was in pants.[/B]


I think it has to do with some judges not liking pants, although I could be wrong about that! I didn't realize that the girls in junior handling are supposed to wear skirts at all times in the ring and Marina wore dress pants the last time she showed, oops! Shows how much I still have to learn!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Stacey. Well I guess dog handling is the last place in the country with such an old-fashioned and sexist "rule". That is just ridiculous! :angry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh, the video was breathtaking.... I think the Maltese dog is the most beautiful of all creatures. Their beauty just overwhelms me.[/B]


Sher, I was thinking the same thing while I was watching the video. All dogs are God's creatures, but the Maltese is by far the most beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Sue, I'm pulling for Deni, since he's Hannah's half brother. Can't wait to see him!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I loved watching that video!! It's a good thing I'm not a judge.....I liked them all....One of them didn't have as long a mustache as the rest, but they were all beautiful.

Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I had to watch the video a second time because I wanted to see if I could determine what kind of brushes they were using. I think I saw some Madan's.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh boy did I get lucky! I didn't have today's Westminster broadcast on Tivo, but I just got home and ...

The toy group is about to start!

:smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh boy did I get lucky! I didn't have today's Westminster broadcast on Tivo, but I just got home and ...
> 
> The toy group is about to start!
> 
> :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]



So???? Who won the toy group?? I am dying here, LOL!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The toy poodle, of course!! LOL


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I really enjoyed watching that, thanks! They were all just stunning. Now I have a question about something, everytime I see Maltese in a show I notice that the very base of their tails looks almost shaved and have wondered why that is. Any of you in the show world know?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh I really enjoyed watching that, thanks! They were all just stunning. Now I have a question about something, everytime I see Maltese in a show I notice that the very base of their tails looks almost shaved and have wondered why that is. Any of you in the show world know?[/B]


that is the phenomenon known as the perfectly groomed buttocks. I mentioned it in chat the other night because I am incapable of achieving the PGB (you know, Perfectly Groomed Buttocks) and I have PGB envy. When Caira was shown by Pat Keen, she had those coveted PGB. So yes, the hair is cut and their tails are perfectly coiffed. 

It helps to show the rear angulation (the PGB) and helps show the tail set. I'm not certain how much of it is for sanitary purposes but it definitely gives a much cleaner appearance. It's not to be confused with Baboon Butt though.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh I've been enlightened LOL! Thanks for telling me I've always wondered about that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Henry would like to know what baboon butt means. :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Henry would like to know what baboon butt means. :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: puhleeze - I think we all know now what baboon butt means.   :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Henry would like to know what baboon butt means. :smrofl:[/B]


*dies* OMG !! That is hilarious!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Stacy, the toy poodle won the toy group!  ...she is beautiful but of course I was rooting for the maltese! I was even drinking tea from my Maltese mug...lol


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:new_shocked: My eyes are poping after watching that video! I'm like Sher, they are the most beautiful creature on earth. :wub: 

Shoni watched with his nose about 2" from my monitor. The ones he like he licked the screen. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> :new_shocked: My eyes are poping after watching that video! I'm like Sher, they are the most beautiful creature on earth. :wub:
> 
> Shoni watched with his nose about 2" from my monitor. The ones he like he licked the screen. :wub:[/B]


Oh Shoni sounds like Cadeau. I didn't let him that close to the screen, but he was watching the toy group go around while I was trying to wrap his coat tonight. He was fascinated. 

One time I took him to a show and we watched the Havanese and he kept his eyes trained on the dogs going around the ring like he was studying it. If only he learned from watching them how he is supposed to behave in the ring. Or that he is supposed to behave at all. :smstarz:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations to Pat!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 
Beautiful maltese! :wub: 

Just wonderful seeing all of the beautiful dogs! LOVE those maltese!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Thanks Stacy for sharing the video with us!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now, didn't I tell you that Vicky (the toy poodle) would win the Group. I was a little disappointed that Sari Tietjen (the judge) didn't even pull the Maltese. He was, after all, the most gorgeous one out there. (IMO)

BTW -- Aaron Wilkerson, the handler of Uno, the Beagle that won Best In Show, was once a junior handler for me. And, that was only 13-14 years ago.

My how time flies and how the kids grow up so quickly. I'm so proud of him. So many junior handlers don't return to the sport after college, but Aaron was soooooooooooooooooooooooo determined and talented with the dogs. And look how far he's come.

I'm just like a mother and busting with pride. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Oh I really enjoyed watching that, thanks! They were all just stunning. Now I have a question about something, everytime I see Maltese in a show I notice that the very base of their tails looks almost shaved and have wondered why that is. Any of you in the show world know?[/B]



The primary reason for that is so the tail hair is not meshed with the hair on
the hip making it difficult for the handler to separate them when posing the
dog. They can take hold of the root and scoop the tail hair through their hand to drape the hair over the back to have a beautiful look.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was only able to watch the toys and the working dogs. I absolutely loved all of them. Especially interesting going from toy to huge, awwww to whoa!!

I was also disappointed the judge did not pull the Maltese. I'm not a huge poodle fan, but that little one was sure something.

I sure did appreciate the announcers warnings of temperments, shedding, etc. They brought up, several times, to do your homework, and only purchase from reputable breeders, or adopt from a shelter/breed rescue.

And then the commercials. Wow, those got to me. The Pedigree one showing the big dog in his nice big home, rolling around. Then showing him in a shelter, while stating his owners moved, and dogs weren't allowed. 

Thanks for the video, Stacy. I'm going to watch it again. I could watch Show Maltese all day long.


----------

